# Wilwood Proportioning Valves



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I have a little to much rear brake bias with my 11 inch fronts and my 11 inch rear brakes and my stock MC. Its not bad but I really want the front to lock first and right now the rears tend to lock first. I am thinking of splicing a Wilwood proportioning valve into the rear lines. I was thinking the logical place to do this would be the firewall behind the engine. I figured I would just need to get a double flare tube and then the connectors. I have used a single flare tool before so I figure it is pretty simple. I guess I am concerned about screwing up my brakes or something and I am looking for some reassurance. Maybe there is another way to address this issue that I have not thought of yet. Any Ideas?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *I have a little to much rear brake bias with my 11 inch fronts and my 11 inch rear brakes and my stock MC. Its not bad but I really want the front to lock first and right now the rears tend to lock first. I am thinking of splicing a Wilwood proportioning valve into the rear lines. I was thinking the logical place to do this would be the firewall behind the engine. I figured I would just need to get a double flare tube and then the connectors. I have used a single flare tool before so I figure it is pretty simple. I guess I am concerned about screwing up my brakes or something and I am looking for some reassurance. Maybe there is another way to address this issue that I have not thought of yet. Any Ideas? *


Really? With my 11.5" front setup and 11" rear, and no prop valve, my fronts still lock up first!

Mike


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Wilwood Proportioning Valves*



morepower2 said:


> *Really? With my 11.5" front setup and 11" rear, and no prop valve, my fronts still lock up first!
> 
> Mike *


I have the stock MC you have a Altima MC dont you. I thought the Altima MC had more rear bias but maybe I am backwards on that. Also, I have not taken out the Proportioning valve out of the stock MC. I thought you had done that to your Altima MC. Would that help. I would prefer to not instal the valves if I dont need to.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Wilwood Proportioning Valves*



98sr20ve said:


> *I have the stock MC you have a Altima MC dont you. I thought the Altima MC had more rear bias but maybe I am backwards on that. Also, I have not taken out the Proportioning valve out of the stock MC. I thought you had done that to your Altima MC. Would that help. I would prefer to not instal the valves if I dont need to. *


Yeah my prop valves are complety gone with the Altima M/C. Seems pretty well balanced.

Mike


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Wilwood Proportioning Valves*



morepower2 said:


> *Yeah my prop valves are complety gone with the Altima M/C. Seems pretty well balanced.
> 
> Mike *


Do you know if the Altima has more front bias then the sentra MC. Maybe that is my solution. Or maybe I need to take out the stock proportioning valve. What would you do next if you were in my shoes.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Wilwood Proportioning Valves*



98sr20ve said:


> *Do you know if the Altima has more front bias then the sentra MC. Maybe that is my solution. Or maybe I need to take out the stock proportioning valve. What would you do next if you were in my shoes. *


I thin that with your big 4 piston calipers, you need the big bore altima MC to restore the proper pedal feel and stroke. I proably would do that first. I think you will like how it feels.

Mike


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Does the Altima have more or less rear brake preasure. My pedal is already at least as firm as the stock setup.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *Does the Altima have more or less rear brake preasure. My pedal is already at least as firm as the stock setup. *


Less than the SE-R

Mike


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Since it has less rear preasure then I will be doing this upgrade. What year Altima MC should I get?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *Since it has less rear preasure then I will be doing this upgrade. What year Altima MC should I get? *


You need an early 93 or so vintage first gen Alitma.

Mike


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

There seem to be two kinds. ONe for the SE which I assume has 4 wheel disc, one for the GXE/etc that I think has a rear drum. WHich one do I go for. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Oh sorry, the 4 wheel disc one from the SE, I should have been more specifc.

Mike


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

There still seems to be two choices. One for pre 7-93 and one for post 7-93.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *There still seems to be two choices. One for pre 7-93 and one for post 7-93. *


Either should work. 

Mike


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I got an Altima SE Master Cylinder from a 94 today. It was used but only cost me 25$ and it has the standard 90 warranty. I thought it was a safe bet and if it doesn't solve my issue I don't mind losing only 25$. I filled it with fluid and pumped it. Seems very smooth. I will install it Saturday and I am racing on Sunday again.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Installed the Altima MC today. The brakes are much firmer and now the fronts do lock first instead of the rears first. I am very pleased. For the record I have a 11-inch HD rotor with the Wilwood Caliper up front and Maxima rears. Thanks for your help Mike.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *I got an Altima SE Master Cylinder from a 94 today. It was used but only cost me 25$ and it has the standard 90 warranty. I thought it was a safe bet and if it doesn't solve my issue I don't mind losing only 25$. I filled it with fluid and pumped it. Seems very smooth. I will install it Saturday and I am racing on Sunday again. *


Let me know how you like it.

Mike


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I raced today and still get some rear lock up. But my car lifts its tires and I tend to trail brake so that is a recipe for rear lockup. Some said it was still locking in the rear even in a straight line. It doesn't do it on the street but maybe the stickier tires cause more weight transfer and that is enough to make a difference. I am still happy with the mod. The brakes are rock hard and as a result I dont seem to lock them up as often. The softer pedal was very deceiving.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *I raced today and still get some rear lock up. But my car lifts its tires and I tend to trail brake so that is a recipe for rear lockup. Some said it was still locking in the rear even in a straight line. It doesn't do it on the street but maybe the stickier tires cause more weight transfer and that is enough to make a difference. I am still happy with the mod. The brakes are rock hard and as a result I dont seem to lock them up as often. The softer pedal was very deceiving. *


Yeah its easier to threshold brake.

Mike


----------

